# Rigging for flats & Blues



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

I am taking my nephew pay laking with the goal to hook him into a big cat. I am planning on using 6-8" goldfish from a bait shop near me. When fishing a big bait on a float what would you cat experts recommend for a hook and where should it be placed. I would normally hook a bait like this in the back, a couple of inches from the tail and use a 5/0 baitholder style hook. If anyone has a better rig let me know. Or, if you know a good paylake where he could hope to catch a 20# er or better I'd appreciate that too. Thanks


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

You should use a 150 ft X 8 ft trammel net.


Thats what the paylake used to catch them.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with Katfish!


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

I guess it isn't a good idea to try and help a 12 year old catch a big fish.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

No it's a very good idea, and I commend you on that..The bad idea is taking him to a paylake where they get there big fish from commercial fishermen, who are taking them from our public waters.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

That is true.I talked to a few fisherman on the Ohio last weekend. They had about 4 or 5 good sized flats.They told me they had to get beer money some how.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> I guess it isn't a good idea to try and help a 12 year old catch a big fish.


What would be wrong with teaching a 12 year old the integrity of fair chase?










What would be wrong with allowing a 12 year old to enjoy catching any size fish he likes?

Your post rminds me of what the boys call trolls. You really hit my button this morning pal.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I can't help but smile when reading this thread  
THANKS guys for the read


----------

